

Technology - the party really is over - portfolioexec
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2008/10/technology_the_party_really_is.html

======
portfolioexec
"Not a single new technology firm has come to the stock market this year,
according to the British Venture Capital Association. And further back the
evolutionary chain, venture capital investment in start-ups is now stalling in
the US, and it's hard to see that pattern not being repeated in the UK."

"Last time we had a serious downturn in technology investment at the beginning
of this decade, the world did not stand still. In a harsh climate, smart new
ventures - from last.fm to Skype - were born, and consumer behaviour was
transformed by the arrival of broadband."

------
noodle
i disagree. i think that the focus of tech has shifted away from trying to
build up a company to the point of going public. now, its a market full of big
companies snapping up smaller ones, and small companies staying small to stay
profitable and/or looking to get bought up.

